# Forced to watch a full episode of "Jersey Shore" for the first time...



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

Aside from clips shown on 'The Soup' and maybe 10 minutes of a season one episode (a fight), I've never really seen this show. Tonight I was catching up with some friends who, unfortunately, think the show is awesome, so I had to sit through a full hour. Everyone said "give it a chance, it's funny", etc. I'm open minded so I figured what the hell, it's on and I'm here so I can't really get away from it anyway.

Having actually watched a full episode, I can officially confirm that it is one of the worst things I've ever seen on TV... I understand the concept of "guilty pleasure" tv or whatever, but this is so horrible I really can't understand how people not only are able to physically sit through it each week, but actually _love _it.

The cast members are excruciating--not only do they all look ridiculous (although there is one hot girl), but they talk like f***ing idiots ("but, like, I don't understand like why you don't, you know like love me..." "Yeah but like I do love you. like you don't understand. like I love you so much") After 10 minutes I wanted to leave but figured "I can make it through another 20 minutes..." ... of course then the realization came that the show is a freaking hour!! hahaha. I gave props to my friends though because they knew I thought it was half hour but didn't tell me just so they could see the look on my face when I realized...

Seriously, I get that it's not to be taken seriously but it goes so far beyond that. Every one of them is not only physically unattractive*, but have the worst personalities imaginable. Now that I've seen a full episode, I can say without making assumptions that I truly don't get it.

*There is one extremely hot girl (I wanna say her name is Sammie? The rest are "grenades"


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I was visiting my friend the other week when the season premier was going to air, he said we were going to watch it. I said if he watches it I'm leaving, so thank god we didn't watch it and he just DVR'ed it. X Games was so much better. in 3D


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I just don't understand why they're aren't any threads for the show....


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I think I would have felt compelled to shove a couple of pencils through my eyes.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Snooki hooked up with The Situation last year, and JWOWW and Pauly D did too. Of course Sammi and Ron were dating, though Sammi was with The Situation first. Between the two seasons of the show it appears Pauly D and The Situation both hooked up with Angelina.

It's hard to keep up.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Never knew anything about this show but now I'm tempted to check it out to see how bad it is.

To each his own, I guess. When Cops first came on, I checked it out and I thought it sucked yet there are people at COPS: Does TV get any better than this? who love it.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

You guys just don't feel the beat.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Nah, the worst thing was Flava Flav and Brigitte Nelson.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I started to watch last year when it was clear that it was becoming a pop culture mainstay with all the lawsuits and protests etc.

It is ridiculous and it is a guilty pleasure, but as far as reality TV goes, I have to say the producers really seem to know what they are doing. Who else could turn 'nothing happening' into petty somewhat interesting drama?

This season I am watching more with an eye to see how they are dealing with the pop celebrity aspect of the cast. Season 1 was shot and they were complete unknowns - how they have been getting anything done in season 2 has been kindof interesting - especially when the accidental shot is shown with tons of spectators and paparazzi gawking off on the sidelines.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

PGA golf is the only thing on TV worth watching anymore.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

cwerdna said:


> Never knew anything about this show but now I'm tempted to check it out to see how bad it is.
> 
> To each his own, I guess. When Cops first came on, I checked it out and I thought it sucked yet there are people at COPS: Does TV get any better than this? who love it.


Please don't sour the good name of COPS with mention of The Jersey Shore.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

You have my sympathy. I can't even sit through the promo's.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> Snooki hooked up with The Situation last year, and JWOWW and Pauly D did too.


Pauly D hooked up with The Situation?


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

It kills me how full of themselves these "kids" are-"The Situation" called for a food delivery order and the conversation went like this:
Mike: I'd like a delivery-
Dude: What's the name?
Mike: Situation
Dude: What?
Mike: Situation
Dude: WHAT?
Mike: Situation. S-I-T-U-A-T-I-O-N (I was amazed he was able to spell it, and so fast-and correctly! )
Dude: Whatever, man-what's the order?

Just say "MIKE"


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Gratefully, about 95% of my exposure to _The Jersey Shore_ consists of these three clips:

http://www.hulu.com/watch/116557/saturday-night-live-update-snooki

http://www.hulu.com/watch/124874/saturday-night-live-update-snooki-and-the-situation

http://www.hulu.com/watch/149657/saturday-night-live-update-snooki


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Snooki is a weird one, that's for sure.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

busyba said:


> Gratefully, about 95% of my exposure to _The Jersey Shore_ consists of these three clips:
> 
> http://www.hulu.com/watch/116557/saturday-night-live-update-snooki
> 
> ...


My favorite line...

Snooki: "You can call me PJ."
Seth: "What's 'PJ' stand for?"
Snooki: "Prison Jumpsuit"
Seth: "Why do you go by that?"
Snooki: "Because I'm bright orange, and once I'm on you, you really start to question the life decisions that led you to this point."


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

Bierboy said:


> I just don't understand why they're aren't any threads for the show....


I'm not sure if you mean that I shouldn't have started a new thread because there are already others, but I did it because I knew it was a bash and sometimes people get touchy if you go to a thread just to bash it ("thread crapping" i think it's called? I might have made that up though...)



uncdrew said:


> Snooki hooked up with The Situation last year, and JWOWW and Pauly D did too. Of course Sammi and Ron were dating, though Sammi was with The Situation first. Between the two seasons of the show it appears Pauly D and The Situation both hooked up with Angelina.


Whoa you're into it... to each his own but the thought of watching it weekly is like the worst thing I can imagine. Is pauly the idiot with the 12" spiked hair? I can honestly say I've never wanted to punch someone in the face so bad as the first time I saw that dude. What an idiot.



Cainebj said:


> It is ridiculous and it is a guilty pleasure,


I'm not into "guilty pleasure" type TV but I get the concept and i get watching dumb stuff for entertainment value, but this show was just bad. Every time someone opens their mouth is like nails on a chalkboard. It's like watching a bunch of wannabe mafia 8 year olds. Part of the episode involved three girls telling a fourth girl that they know she talked about one's boyfriend, and I swear to god it was like something out of 9th grade.

The thing I laughed at was how over-the-top critical the whole cast seems to be about everyone they meet, yet they're the most unattractive, ridiculous, unlikeable people I've ever seen on TV (except that one chick)... ironic.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

It's definitely bad, bad TV. There's nothing redeeming about it whatsoever.

Being a TV junkie, though, I find myself watching it now and again.  Although I will admit I haven't really started watching this season yet.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Regina said:


> It kills me how full of themselves these "kids" are-"The Situation" called for a food delivery order and the conversation went like this:
> Mike: I'd like a delivery-
> Dude: What's the name?
> Mike: Situation
> ...


I don't know what was funnier, that phone call or snooky buying $375.00 sunglasses that she couldn't see out of.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

JFriday said:


> I don't know what was funnier, that phone call or snooky buying $375.00 sunglasses that she couldn't see out of.


I was rather appalled at the later. So I say the former.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I am familiar with the Jersey Shore as I live not that far from it, but these people are really not typical. First of all they are mostly New Yorkers, not from NJ (we call them bennies). Second of all, from the clips I have seen of the show (it's not my cup of tea), it looks like they are ACTING, trying to be what they (or the producers) consider typical people from NJ. I think they are all auditioning for a future in show-biz. Probably what most of the country thinks of us. Not a big fan of our governor, but he was right when he panned the show. Between this and the Sopranos (which I loved btw), NJ gets such a bad rap.

I also wonder, if Snookie's name was Jane, if there would be such a big deal about her. Having an obnoxious personality, and the name Snookie, it's perfect for the National Inquirer crowd.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

GTL, baby, GTL.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Come on. Any show that has the line "I'm a bartender; I do important things" in it can't be all bad.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

JFriday said:


> I don't know what was funnier, that phone call or snooky buying $375.00 sunglasses that she couldn't see out of.


I didn't know Snooki wore anything other than beer goggles! HA!


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I have never seen a second of this show. I've seen the cast on an award show or something. I could not see watching a show about them.

I will say that I don't watch any reality television anymore. I was into the first 2 seasons of Survivor, but just don't care about any of it these days. I tried to watch the first season of Survivor when it went HD. I think I lasted 10 minutes before remembering why I didn't watch reality TV.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I think these people are hysterical.

They are the biggest bunch of losers ever gathered for a reality TV show. I suspect it is one of the least "scripted" of that genre. With characters like these, you just have to roll the camera.

They are so stupid and ridiculous it is LOL funny...


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> I think these people are hysterical.
> 
> They are the biggest bunch of losers ever gathered for a reality TV show. I suspect it is one of the least "scripted" of that genre. With characters like these, you just have to roll the camera.
> 
> They are so stupid and ridiculous it is LOL funny...


I agree.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> I think these people are hysterical.
> 
> They are the biggest bunch of losers ever gathered for a reality TV show. I suspect it is one of the least "scripted" of that genre. With characters like these, you just have to roll the camera.
> 
> They are so stupid and ridiculous it is LOL funny...


I watch in a state of suspended incredulosity.

The fact that people of an adult age act like this is baffling to me, and ridiculously fascinating. I've (luckily) never seen such self-absorbed, immature, naive people in my life. Including my three year old daughter.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> I watch in a state of suspended incredulosity.
> 
> The fact that people of an adult age act like this is baffling to me, and ridiculously fascinating. I've (luckily) never seen such self-absorbed, immature, naive people in my life. Including my three year old daughter.


Exactly.

And in the midst of it all, you are laughing your ass off.

The thing is, you are laughing AT them, not WITH them...


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> And in the midst of it all, you are laughing your ass off.
> 
> The thing is, *you are laughing AT them*, not WITH them...


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> And in the midst of it all, you are laughing your ass off.
> 
> The thing is, you are laughing AT them, not WITH them...


Yes, most definitely AT them. Bunch of morons.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

And they have no clue most of America is laughing at them. They think they're uber cool.


----------



## domat (Apr 16, 2007)

uber cool right to the bank though


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

domat said:


> uber cool right to the bank though


Yeah, they get to drink, creep, fight, party and dance until sunrise, sleep until 3pm, and do it all over again.

For about $25k per episode.

I'd do it too. And if they need me to sound and act like a moron while doing it, I can do that to.

yo.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I've never watched it, but do you have the same reaction to The Real World and other reality TV?


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> I think these people are hysterical.
> 
> They are the biggest bunch of losers ever gathered for a reality TV show. I suspect it is one of the least "scripted" of that genre. With characters like these, you just have to roll the camera.
> 
> They are so stupid and ridiculous it is LOL funny...


I agree.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

I never heard of this show but I may need to record a few episodes and check it out. It sounds hilarious.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> I suspect it is one of the least "scripted" of that genre.


Having a scripted show implies the cast has the ability to read. And memorize. And act.
I've never seen a second of the show either, but I am actually offended that I am even aware that it exists. Thanks a lot -- "entertainment media reporters". :down:


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

JFriday said:


> I don't know what was funnier, that phone call or snooky buying $375.00 sunglasses that she couldn't see out of.


Haha those sun glasses are awesome.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> I think these people are hysterical.
> 
> They are the biggest bunch of losers ever gathered for a reality TV show. I suspect it is one of the least "scripted" of that genre. With characters like these, you just have to roll the camera.





uncdrew said:


> I watch in a state of suspended incredulosity.
> 
> The fact that people of an adult age act like this is baffling to me, and ridiculously fascinating. I've (luckily) never seen such self-absorbed, immature, naive people in my life. Including my three year old daughter.


Ok. I finally watched an ep. It was titled "Some of the gang take a road trip" where they go to Miami.

The above two descriptions and some of others in this thread about pretty spot on. I almost can't believe there are people like this. The show is definitely a train wreck but from my one ep so far, pretty much w/o purpose.

I don't think I have the time to watch or much motivation to watch another ep but uh.... I guess it might appeal to some. I've seen worse TV before.

Is GM a sponsor of this show and/or did they provide the vehicles? I spotted Escalades (ugh, as someone who despises full sized SUVs by driven by folks who don't need them), a Camaro and a Cavalier err... Cobalt. Those two girls and two guys that each drove separately down _really_ needed Escalades.


----------



## TiVoJedi (Mar 1, 2002)

JFriday said:


>


When the retailer said $375, I thought they meant $3.75, as in dollar-store fodder! That's about the quality they look like too. I can make them with my bedazzler and I'll undercut.. how's $200 each sound? LOL

I'm going to start calling myself "the Circumstance".


----------



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

TiVoJedi said:


> I'm going to start calling myself "the Circumstance".


i've been calling myself "the awkward situation"


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

It amazes me that this show is still on the air. I haven't seen the show itself, but did see some of the characters in a commercial for it. 30 seconds was enough for me to know I never wanted to hear or see these people again.

I'm appalled that they make so much being morons, and intelligent people are flipping burgers and bagging groceries for minimum wage because there aren't enough good jobs out there. And these losers make thousands an episode to show off how moronic they are. It's sickening.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

nirisahn said:


> It amazes me that this show is still on the air. I haven't seen the show itself, but did see some of the characters in a commercial for it. 30 seconds was enough for me to know I never wanted to hear or see these people again.
> 
> I'm appalled that they make so much being morons, and intelligent people are flipping burgers and bagging groceries for minimum wage because there aren't enough good jobs out there. And these losers make thousands an episode to show off how moronic they are. It's sickening.


You are certainly entitled to your opinion, but one of my major pet peeves is when people say they don't like something (anything - food, book, movie, etc), without ever having tried it. How can you possibly know if something is good or bad if you don't try it?


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

nyny523 said:


> You are certainly entitled to your opinion, but one of my major pet peeves is when people say they don't like something (anything - food, book, movie, etc), without ever having tried it. How can you possibly know if something is good or bad if you don't try it?


I can't imagine sitting thru an hour of something if 30 seconds of it was that annoying. It was actually more than 30 seconds. I think Entertainment Tonight was on and I was cooking so I didn't bother changing the channel so they were on for several minutes. That several minutes was several minutes too many, and in that few minutes they managed to portray every bad stereotype about NJ that I've ever heard of. I don't need to see more to know I never want to watch that show.

I know I watch stuff that other people feel exactly the same way about. We all do. But I have a particular dislike for shows that go out of their way to portray the worst in people and to portray them pretty much as charactertures. From what little I've seen I get the impression that that's exactly what this show does, and I have no desire to see more.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I don't watch it, but I sure enjoy listening to Rob and Nicole Cesternino podcast about it: robhasapodcast.com


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

The somewhat scary part is that when looking at a top TV episodes list at iTunes store, I see a Jersey Shore ep in the #6 slot.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

> Ratings juggernaut "Jersey Shore" is this summer's #1 series across cable and broadcast, hitting a new series high with 5.8 million total viewers.


Link


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

People love train wrecks.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

uncdrew said:


> I watch in a state of suspended incredulosity.
> 
> The fact that people of an adult age act like this is baffling to me, and ridiculously fascinating. I've (luckily) never seen such self-absorbed, immature, naive people in my life. Including my three year old daughter.


This exactly. I look at this show as a glimpse into a foreign world that I will never be part of. It's educational. Kind of like National Geographic...


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

You know, it's not so much the content I mind (although it is rather mind-numbing), but man, the style they've chosen to film this season in is making me seasick.


----------



## xuxa (Oct 8, 2001)

domat said:


> uber cool right to the bank though


yup "the Situation" is estimated to make around $5 million+ in the upcoming year. Just bought two Bentley's, next up Dancing with the Stars


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

YCantAngieRead said:


> You know, it's not so much the content I mind (although it is rather mind-numbing), but man, the style they've chosen to film this season in is making me seasick.


This annoys me too. It's like some art school drop out is now in charge of production.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

WhiskeyTango said:


> This annoys me too. It's like some art school drop out is now in charge of production.


LOL. Totally.


----------



## veruca salt (Jun 30, 2007)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I don't think the show deserves two threads on this forum! Plus, with the new season and all...



nyny523 said:


> I think these people are hysterical.
> 
> They are the biggest bunch of losers ever gathered for a reality TV show. I suspect it is one of the least "scripted" of that genre. With characters like these, you just have to roll the camera.
> 
> They are so stupid and ridiculous it is LOL funny...


Sometimes I think this same thing, and then sometimes I think they are acting that way for the camera.



uncdrew said:


> I watch in a state of suspended incredulosity.
> 
> The fact that people of an adult age act like this is baffling to me, and ridiculously fascinating. I've (luckily) never seen such self-absorbed, immature, naive people in my life. Including my three year old daughter.


This.



nyny523 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> And in the midst of it all, you are laughing your ass off.
> 
> The thing is, you are laughing AT them, not WITH them...


And this.



YCantAngieRead said:


> And they have no clue most of America is laughing at them. They think they're uber cool.


And this.



uncdrew said:


> Yeah, they get to drink, creep, fight, party and dance until sunrise, sleep until 3pm, and do it all over again.
> 
> For about $25k per episode.
> 
> ...


I used to wonder, "don't they _do_ anything besides GTL and go out and party and get drunk?" Then my rational side took over...they don't _have_ to!!



uncdrew said:


> People love train wrecks.


And especially this!!

The first ep I watched was one last season. I couldn't get through the whole ep. I thought "How can people watch this crap?" Now I can't get enough.

My favorite line this season so far...as they were grocery shopping in Italy..."Everything's in, like, a foreign language!" (Maybe not the exact words, but pretty darn close.)


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

These people make me embarrassed to be a fellow New Jerseyan.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Bob_Newhart said:


> PGA golf is the only thing on TV worth watching anymore.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I still watch it. It's on the same level as watching cars collide.

I will say this, though. I have a feeling a couple of them are actually genuinely nice people who've just been shoved into this ridiculous show.

However, the others are completely ridiculous.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> These people make me embarrassed to be a fellow New Jerseyan.


Shoot...these people almost make me embarrassed to be a human!!!


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I will say this, though. I have a feeling a couple of them are actually genuinely nice people who've just been shoved into this ridiculous show.


Which ones do you think are nice?


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I hope nobody ever forces me to watch that show!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

JFriday said:


> Which ones do you think are nice?


Laugh if you want, but I think Snooki's probably a pretty nice person. A little naive and way too into alcohol, but she seems really sweet.

Also, Vinny seems relatively down-to-earth, comparatively.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Laugh if you want, but I think Snooki's probably a pretty nice person. A little naive and way too into alcohol, but she seems really sweet.
> 
> Also, Vinny seems relatively down-to-earth, comparatively.


I think Vinny is and maybe Pauly, he makes me laugh. I think everything about Snooki is disgusting.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I think they are all idiots, but the only one I find truly vile is Mike. He is a disgusting human being.

The others exhibit SOME redeeming qualities - he has none.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Never seen a single Jersey Shore episode -- yet. I do know is that there is a female character named Snooki but wouldn't know which one.

I wonder if I'll be force to watch it someday.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> I think they are all idiots, but the only one I find truly vile is Mike. He is a disgusting human being.
> 
> The others exhibit SOME redeeming qualities - he has none.


I agree, Mike has no redeeming qualities he even has a bad haircut.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> I think they are all idiots, but the only one I find truly vile is Mike. He is a disgusting human being.
> 
> The others exhibit SOME redeeming qualities - he has none.


Agreed. Ugh. He's awful.

Also, I'm beginning to think they pay Ronnie and Sammi extra to create drama. They don't really seem like they're THAT stupid. They're the one part of the show I actively hate. The rest is mindless and silly, but fun in a way.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

JFriday said:


> I think Vinny is and maybe Pauly, he makes me laugh. I think everything about Snooki is disgusting.


Yeah, Pauly makes me laugh a lot, but damn, he's a little full of himself. And maybe with good reason-I heard the number he fetches for DJ appearances and it's more than my husband makes in a year.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

nyny523 said:


> You are certainly entitled to your opinion, but one of my major pet peeves is when people say they don't like something (anything - food, book, movie, etc), without ever having tried it. How can you possibly know if something is good or bad if you don't try it?


Ever eaten dog feces? How about dog feces wrapped in bacon?


----------



## rondotcom (Feb 13, 2005)

Bob_Newhart said:


> PGA golf is the only thing on TV worth watching anymore.


No fan of Jersey Shore... but golf on TV? Watching people take a walk. To each his own, I guess.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> These people make me embarrassed to be a fellow New Jerseyan.


Aren't they from NY?


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Yeah, Pauly makes me laugh a lot, but damn, he's a little full of himself. And maybe with good reason-I heard the number he fetches for DJ appearances and it's more than my husband makes in a year.


I went to a concert in Baltimore Sat. There is an entertainment complex and we saw this huge line and hoped we didn't have to wait to get to our concert. Turns out Pauly D was DJing or appearing at one of the bars in the complex. Luckily we had a separate line.

More power to anyone who can get whatever they can get for doing something legal.

And yeah, I watch the trainwreck that is Jersey Shore. It competes for my free time with Hillbilly Hand Fishing.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

They are all fairly disgusting, BUT that said....Vinnie and Paulie might be the only ones that could possibly redeem themselves one day.

As was said earlier, Mike is the sorriest excuse for a human being I believe I've ever witnessed. Seriously. Worst. Ever. I can't believe any female would put herself through that sort of humiliation just to get herself on television.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

After watching this weeks episode, I'm pretty much speechless.

Their parents must be SO proud!!

note: I also find it completely disturbing that my 13 year old niece posts on FB all the time about watching Jersey Shore...and Teen Mom. Hmmm...something tells me that if these are her role models, she may just get to star in one of them!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I don't get it.

Snooki and Jionni are still together outside the show.

That dude's a tool.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Funniest line of the season. After showing numerous scenes of The ******b......err....I mean Situation doing all of his karate kicks and talking about how he was going to beat up Snookie's BF if he talked to him....

Deena, discussing in diary: "Do your thing, Kung Fu Panda."


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Jstkiddn said:


> Funniest line of the season. After showing numerous scenes of The ******b......err....I mean Situation doing all of his karate kicks and talking about how he was going to beat up Snookie's BF if he talked to him....
> 
> Deena, discussing in diary: "Do your thing, Kung Fu Panda."


Ha. Yes, that was awesome.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

You know, I know this has already been established, but Mike is a ******bag. Definitive.

Also, I am reasonably certain all this drama with Mike/Snooki/Gianni took place in the early part of filming, because Vinnie's hair is different.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> You know, I know this has already been established, but Mike is a ******bag. Definitive.
> 
> Also, I am reasonably certain all this drama with Mike/Snooki/Gianni took place in the early part of filming, because Vinnie's hair is different.


I wouldn't care so much if Mike was a funny d-bag. But he is just a mean and stupid d-bag.

This is still the funniest show on TV. These people are so stupid it is just hilarious. I crack up...


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> I wouldn't care so much if Mike was a funny d-bag. But he is just a mean and stupid d-bag.
> 
> This is still the funniest show on TV. These people are so stupid it is just hilarious. I crack up...


Exactly. Plus, it's just old. Give it up, Mike.

It's hilarious in it's banality. I still love it.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

I watch Jersey shore every week. I think it's very entertaining. I think it is interesting to watch people who live so differently from the way I do. Their world view, circumstances, reactions, etc. are all wildly different from mine and it's fascinating!

For those in this thread that don't watch, this season there has been an ongoing, sinister plot by Mike to destroy Snooki's relationship with Jionni (who she is pregnant by). Snooki is desperately trying to hide her infidelity and I enjoy seeing her squirm and lie. I am anticipating the inevitable blow-up. It would be far less interesting if this were a scripted drama. Sure, the drama is artificially ramped up, but the situation (no pun intended) the 3 of them are in is because of real choices made during a time when the show was not in production.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

The end of civilization is here. Snooki is reportedly pregnant and engaged. I swear there should be some sort of test before people are allowed to procreate.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

WhiskeyTango said:


> I swear there should be some sort of test before people are allowed to procreate.


I guess you thought the Nazis were onto something.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

WhiskeyTango said:


> The end of civilization is here. Snooki is reportedly pregnant and engaged.


I heard she is due on the date the Mayan calendar ends...


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

tiams said:


> I guess you thought the Nazis were onto something.


Right. Because I think Snooki is an idiot, I therefore support a group of people that committed genocide.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

WhiskeyTango said:


> The end of civilization is here. Snooki is reportedly pregnant and engaged. I swear there should be some sort of test before people are allowed to procreate.


What is your criteria for deciding who should and who shouldn't be allowed to marry and procreate?


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

tiams said:


> What is your criteria for deciding who should and who shouldn't be allowed to marry and procreate?


You've watched Jersey Shore...right?


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Right. Because I think Snooki is an idiot, I therefore support a group of people that committed genocide.


That's not what you said.



> I swear there should be some sort of test before people are allowed to procreate.


Sound familiar? You know who else felt that way? Hitler!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Fine, I'm Hitler. Whatever, you all need to lighten up. Guess what I also said,



> The end of civilization is here.


It was a joke, get over it.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

WhiskeyTango said:


> It was a joke, get over it.


Zoom!


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I had to give up watching. Not because it's beneath me (Ha!) but because the guide data is so horrible. MTV airs the show fifty times a week, only they LIE and put OTHER stupid shows in it's place. Like "Im 15 and Pregnant and I think it's COOL!". 

I wish they'd get their data together... I refuse to pay to download this!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

bareyb said:


> I had to give up watching. Not because it's beneath me (Ha!) but because the guide data is so horrible. MTV airs the show fifty times a week, only they LIE and put OTHER stupid shows in it's place. Like "Im 15 and Pregnant and I think it's COOL!".
> 
> I wish they'd get their data together... I refuse to pay to download this!


The new episode always airs on Thurs at 10PM. If any other shows get picked up, I just delete them.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

nyny523 said:


> The new episode always airs on Thurs at 10PM. If any other shows get picked up, I just delete them.


Thursday at 10. Thanks. I'll check it out. Hopefully no conflicts....


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

heySkippy said:


> Zoom!


Zoom indeed!


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

bareyb said:


> I had to give up watching. Not because it's beneath me (Ha!) but because the guide data is so horrible. MTV airs the show fifty times a week, only they LIE and put OTHER stupid shows in it's place. Like "Im 15 and Pregnant and I think it's COOL!".
> 
> I wish they'd get their data together... I refuse to pay to download this!


I watch it on mtv.com.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

tiams said:


> I watch it on mtv.com.


Free?


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

bareyb said:


> Free?


Totally!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I've been watching some of the marathon this weekend.

I am just really thankful the Ronnie Sammy line wasn't nearly as prominent this last season. It was pleasant.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

BTW Geordie Shore is 200% better!


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

One note I heard about jersey shore is they wanted to do it like real world with a new cast every year but when they went to cast it everyone was just trying to be like one of the already existing cast mates. So it made no sense to replace them with people pretending to be them.


----------



## rondotcom (Feb 13, 2005)

vertigo235 said:


> BTW Geordie Shore is 200% better!


But not Pauly Shore


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Okay, I have a random lingo that I am too old to get question. 

In a previous season's episode, they have "plumbing problems", which ends up being because someone flushed an item of clothing.

They kept saying "*bleep* shirt". What were they saying? Urban Dictionary fails.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

wifebeater I'd imagine. Or Guinea Tee maybe.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Sh*t shirt.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

So the next season should be interesting....


Spoiler



Since Snooki is pregnant and Mike is in rehab, I read that they're going to try to phase them out this season and add two crazier cast members.

This show could easily lose Mike, but Snooki really is the heart of the show. I'm not sure it's going to work.



Also, if you haven't seen it, try and catch the Pop Up Video episodes. They are AWESOME.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

Cancelled~!

http://xfinity.comcast.net/articles/entertainment/20120830/US.TV.Jersey.Shore/


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

smark said:


> Cancelled~!
> 
> http://xfinity.comcast.net/articles/entertainment/20120830/US.TV.Jersey.Shore/


I don't know if I'd say it was cancelled, it's ending after the upcoming season. Next season is Breaking Bad's last, but no one is claiming that it is being cancelled.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Another story:
http://tv.yahoo.com/news/-jersey-shore--canceled.html

I can't believe that some of those idiots were pulling in $150K per episode. :down:


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Given that one is now a Mom and the other is "sober", it's not much of a surprise.

Jersey Shore, I think, was a brilliant flash in the pan of ridiculousness. They're probably smart ending it now. Or maybe they should have ended it last season.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Given that one is now a Mom and the other is "sober", it's not much of a surprise.
> 
> Jersey Shore, I think, was a brilliant flash in the pan of ridiculousness. They're probably smart ending it now. Or maybe they should have ended it last season.


Which one is sober? I hope it's Ronnie. That dude's an Alky... Well I guess they _all_ are, but he's the worst. 

I think you are right about it being a brilliant flash in the pan. The fact that it caught my attention and got me to watch still boggles my mind. I usually hate the Reality shows on MTV. I missed most of last season because MTV thinks it's cute to put the Title "Jersey Shore" on every other low rated POS reality show they have hoping to trick people into watching them. From what you say, it doesn't sound like I missed much. I must admit, I was fascinated by it for the first two seasons.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

cwerdna said:


> Another story:
> http://tv.yahoo.com/news/-jersey-shore--canceled.html
> 
> I can't believe that some of those idiots were pulling in $150K per episode. :down:


You may want to sit down for this...

*Jersey Shore Star Pauly D Makes $11 Million As A DJ*
http://music.yahoo.com/blogs/realit...ersey-shore-star-pauly-d-makes-010836003.html


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

God Bless America!!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

bareyb said:


> Which one is sober? I hope it's Ronnie. That dude's an Alky... Well I guess they _all_ are, but he's the worst.
> 
> I think you are right about it being a brilliant flash in the pan. The fact that it caught my attention and got me to watch still boggles my mind. I usually hate the Reality shows on MTV. I missed most of last season because MTV thinks it's cute to put the Title "Jersey Shore" on every other low rated POS reality show they have hoping to trick people into watching them. From what you say, it doesn't sound like I missed much. I must admit, I was fascinated by it for the first two seasons.


Mike. He's a giant mess. And a d-bag.


----------

